# Steer tube length



## Dirtvelo (Aug 3, 2021)

I have a 1940 schwinn,  can someone please help me with the head tube and steer tube lengths, I don't have the bike in front of me to measure


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 3, 2021)

THE BOYS PREWAR WWII SCHWINN HEADTUBES WERE TYPICALLY 5 INCHES BETWEEN THE BEARING CUPS.
THE STEER TUBE VARIES IN LENGTH FOR TRUSS ROD, KNIFE BLADE AND SPRING FORKS.
WHICH FORK DO YOU HAVE?


----------



## Dirtvelo (Aug 3, 2021)

WES PINCHOT said:


> THE BOYS PREWAR WWII SCHWINN HEADTUBES WERE TYPICALLY 5 INCHES BETWEEN THE BEARING CUPS.
> THE STEER TUBE VARIES IN LENGTH FOR TRUSS ROD, KNIFE BLADE AND SPRING FORKS.
> WHICH FORK DO YOU HAVE?



Looking to buy a klunker/ bmx style of fork, I measured the frame and its 5 inches,


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 4, 2021)

RE   THE BOYS PREWAR WWII SCHWINN HEADTUBES WERE TYPICALLY 5 INCHES BETWEEN THE BEARING CUPS.
THE STEER TUBE VARIES IN LENGTH FOR TRUSS ROD, KNIFE BLADE AND SPRING FORKS.
THE STEER TUBE COULD BE 6 1/4 TO 6 1/2 INCHES DEPENDING ON HEAD FITTINGS.


----------



## Dirtvelo (Aug 4, 2021)

WES PINCHOT said:


> RE   THE BOYS PREWAR WWII SCHWINN HEADTUBES WERE TYPICALLY 5 INCHES BETWEEN THE BEARING CUPS.
> THE STEER TUBE VARIES IN LENGTH FOR TRUSS ROD, KNIFE BLADE AND SPRING FORKS.
> THE STEER TUBE COULD BE 6 1/4 TO 6 1/2 INCHES DEPENDING ON HEAD FITTINGS.



Perfect, thank you


----------

